# New White Quilting Sewing Machine model 1740, hard case!



## romysbaskets

This is a bargain for those who quilt and it is new. It was a gift to a lady I know and she gave it to me to sell. It is referred to as a compact sew and serge. 

This White Quilting Machine model 1740 retails for $299. I am asking $100 plus shipping, weight of 17 lbs prior to packing material and box.

This is a compact machine and can be moved around easily. The hard case becomes the extension bed. 

Here are the specs:

Hard Shell Case 
Instruction Manual 
Foot Control 
Even Feed Walking Foot 
Quilting Guide Bar 
Embroidery Foot (Free Motion) 
Pin Tuck Foot 
Satin Stitch Foot 
1/4 Inch Foot 
All-Purpose Zig-Zag Foot 
Overcasting Foot 
Zipper/Cording Foot 
Hemmer (Rolled Edge) Foot 
Non-Stick Coated All-Purpose Zig-Zag Foot 
Gathering Foot 
Button Sewing Foot 
Buttonhole Foot 
Blind Hem Foot 

It has:

15 Built-In Stitches 
45 Stitch Functions 
Convenient Top Drop-In Bobbin 
Convenient Free-Arm Design for tubular items 
Auto Needle Position Up/Down Control Button 
Variable Electronic Speed Control on Machine and Foot 
Built-In Automatic Needle Threader 
4-Step Automatic Bartack Buttonhole System 
3 Variable Needle Positions, Left, Center and Right 
Stitch Selection View-Thru Indicator 
Extra Long Extension Bed for Quilting 
Detachable Carrying Case 
Auto-Declutch Bobbin Winder 
Adjustable Stitch Width up to 5mm 
Adjustable Stitch Length up to 5mm 
Built-In Universal Tension Dial 
Snap-On Presser Feet are easy to change 
Electronic Foot Control does not heat up 
Die-Cast Aluminum Frame 
Horizontal Spool Pin for No-spin thread delivery 
Etched Needle Plate Markings for Hems and Edges 
Built-In Carrying handle for Portability 
Convenient Thread Cutter 
Built-In Sewing Light 

Here are stock pics as they show the machine in use and all the attachments out. I have not unbagged them so I thought this was easier. I will also add pics of the machine as it is, ready to pack and ship. 




























You can pm me, post on this page or email me at [email protected]

I prefer Paypal for this item. 

Thanks for checking this out!

She is a sweet little machine!


----------



## Belfrybat

Sending a PM


----------



## romysbaskets

This item is new but not in it's original box, this is how it was handed to me in trade. I will call to see about the warranty info for those who are interested... Yes it is brand new but no it does not come with the original box. All attachments are in the bag they came in. 

Still AVAILABLE

Thanks so much!


----------



## romysbaskets

Price lowered to $80 plus shipping! I would like to term this as like new since I do not have the box. A really nice machine, hope she finds a home soon.

SOLD!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Madame

If the sale doesn't happen for whatever reason, I'd like it.


----------



## romysbaskets

Madame said:


> If the sale doesn't happen for whatever reason, I'd like it.


Thank you Madame, it did sell. I wish I had another for you, it is a very nice machine.


----------

